
Forget Photoshop. Adobe Is a Marketing Company Now - rmason
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-27/forget-photoshop-adobe-is-a-marketing-company-now
======
CM30
Shame they're no good at it. As someone who's used Experience Cloud (and more
accurately, Target), the system is absolutely awful in both usability and
general UX design. Constantly struggles to load the original website being
edited, likes to overwrite random bits of code if you use their tools for
updating text in A/B tests, has multiple buttons marked save which do
different things, lacks common options compared to competitors and has
probably the worst interface for selecting elements to track clicks on I've
ever seen.

~~~
closetohome
Adobe hasn't made a product I'd pay money for in almost ten years. I'm still
using all things ~CS3, or whatever the last generation of non-subscription
apps was, and I really don't feel like I'm missing out on anything.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
> or whatever the last generation of non-subscription apps was

Fwiw, this was CS6, not CS3.

Assuming you’re talking about CS6, I agree and am doing the same thing. I also
don’t think it’s a coincidence that Creative Suite stopped improving at the
same time people became forced to keep paying regardless of whether the
product improved.

~~~
closetohome
Their backwards-compatibility suffered too. What a coincidence.

------
Nextgrid
What a shame. They went from a company producing tools that empowered
creatives to deliver amazing experiences to making tools that degrade
experiences.

